# New Tattoo Day - still in progress



## Tyler (Dec 12, 2012)

My apologies in advance for the terrible quality. I lost my phone in D.C. and Im using a replacement for now

Anyways! This is just half of it for right now. Next session we're gonna add a magnolia flower around the top and finish tying the sunbeams in with the piece already on my back. Then add some things pulling the man's legs down from the clouds.


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks great so far.


----------

